# Johnny's fly



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Johnny kindly gave me one of his new creations on Sunday, and I gave it a run today, quickly scoring a nice slimy mackerel. He asked me to post a pic - hopefully he'll give us some background re its construction.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks like a fry imitation I used in the UK for trout in late summer and autumn. Might have to dig out my fly tying stuff again as I reckon the pinkie's up here could go nuts for them.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmmmmmm looks good dave , and got results already, thats great , worth having a very good try , i feel it would catch more than a slimey , i would like to try that on salmon , especially when there feeding on eyes.


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks like the sort of fly a Salmon might take when they are feeding on that small stuff and won't take a lure.


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

awesome! would love to give it a try myself!  ;-) 
would love to hear how it goes on further trips


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

looks like johnny's got that fly down pretty good (so to speak).

what size hook are we looking at.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll take a dozen!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

It looks like around a 2/0 at a guess Keza.

Some details please Johnny.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Ta SBD et al.
1.1-3/0 hook..even plier straight a worm hook
2.tie in 20lb line as weedguard if needed
3.white thread tail of shimmer flash,crystal flash,comes alive...pearl/clear colours...cement to thread
4.swage in body weight of crushed split shot to hook shank...or use no weight...or use coil of solder lead
5. cover lead body=wrap shimmerflash or tie roughly down night glow wrapping...paper and texta coloured body of rainbow trout...or reflecta tape..witchcraft tape..sexy
6.tie in red chook reather at neck of minnow[eye of hook]..cut to 2-3mm long
7.fly big tube cut to tummy of minnow's length
8.tie tube at start of tail/vent of minnow-whip finish
9.new thread on head -to tie nose of tube[ at hook eyelet]..cement
10.livin eyes..reflecta eyes
11.$2 epoxy paint on...roll fly for 5 minutes as it sets...add glitter to epoxy[gold glitter plus white paint=nipper colour/squid=minnow with eyes at tail]..add a pin head of paint to colour[say a brown trout]..add a smelt lateral line on 1/2 set epoxy with 1cm of comes alive along the tummy of minnow...yep the fly will be better that shop ones..
Regards,
johnny


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

oh yeah..tie in nose weedguard when about to epoxt if you have one
A cheap Indian fly vice is all you need to start
Chook feathers make crappy saltwater tails
Check $2 shops,spotlight shops


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice one Johnny, you sound a bit like me....dont care too much about following an exact pattern tied by some bloke in a tweed hat 100years ago :roll: :lol:

Heres some of my saltwater ammo, the neat looking ones[prawns/shrimp] are tied by a young gun flyfisho down here, theres a couple from flyswaps on SFT a few years ago and the the rest are my creations, some are untested, some have got a few salmon, flatties, mullet ect









Video case with sheet of foam glued in.

And yep I agree, spotlight, chickenfeed...all those 2$ type shops are flytying goldmines, you start seeing tying material everywhere you go :lol:

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Top stuff nut n baldy..go the clousers....love your artwork..even more special when you nail a fish on em...yeah-put up more artwork I reckon


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Those bream prawns look really good fishnut! Effective?


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

STOP!.....Hopper Time!! 8) 8)










cheers
MC Baldy


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Baldy,beautiful lovrly..tell us your recipe!
Thanks for the pics,
johnny


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Fishnut,
Just viewed your fly porn!
I've met my match..prawnstar!How do you do the pink eyes on mono??
Regards,
johnny


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Great ties! and thanks for the idea of the video case with foam to hold the flies. Been looking for something for my jigs and was about to pay a stupid amount for a dedicated SWF box at $99!!! Video box and foam much better. ANyone tel me what that yellow foam is and where to source?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Baldy , there magnificent , thety look too good to get wet , i would love to be able to make flys like that , your a craftsmen mate


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks gents, I did those hoppers a couple of years ago then gave away fishing for the next couple, so yeah those ones havnt even been wet :lol:

Johnny, I dont/cant follow a set pattern, sometimes because I dont have the exact materials but mostly because I can never get them to look right. So each one ends up being slightly different, might have the same materials but I chop n change the order and way things get tied in. Best I can do is give you the ingredients..... Craftshop closed cell foam, Deer Hair, Seals fur dubbing, some cheap hackle for floating the heads and as the wings, copperwire pulled out of an old broken electric motor, rubber band strips with knot in them for those legs, hooks were 10#'s to 16#'s from memory.....thats about it.

Bombora,
I got the sheets of foam from a local craftshop here, I reckon any of the bigger ones would have something like it, they are a goldmine for tying, more so the saltwater side...bigger flashier flys so the artificial stuff is sometimes good. Not to mention a whole lot cheaper than anything labeled for fly fishing in a tackle shop.

Bazza,
Thanks mate, dunno about craftsman....you should have seen some of the early flys I was tying with cotton wool and without a bobbin :? :lol: Pretty ordinary!! The best thing about not following someone elses pattern is you can just say its supposed to look like that.....that bit of thread hanging there....yes mate...all part of a highly technical strike trigger system  ;-) ;-) :lol: I struggle to tie 2 flys that look the same, been in a few online flyswaps, 10-15 flys and tying all them to look the same was a battle!....I wasnt enjoying it anyway.

Fishnut, 
Mate your collection looks great, love the shrimps!! Ive done a few epoxy ones trying to copy those nice ones in my first pic and they never look quite right, I might have to have a crack at those ones of yours.

I keep the vice on the computer desk all the time....been very slack recently though, this thread has given me the itch again...So I might have to dig out some gear 

I can give away one tip....for what its worth.....In some of those salt flys in the first pic Ive tied in the bodys using this glow in the dark thread[flurogreen] Not sure how much it shows up underwater but you can see the glow in a dark room and Ive had action on them using a sinking line when ive had nothing on the same kind of flys without it.

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Baldy n Fishnut...mwha ha ha ha ha-now to ze laboratory!


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks guys for the DIY flybox foam tip, you saved me approx $95 I reckon!


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

trying to download a picture but i just can't do it..i wanna hit this computer with a brick to make it work


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Here's some of my classics-poppers,Fishnut fly...shrimps..trout


----------

